
Show HN: Apple TV Quiz App (+ Promo Codes) - jasoncabot
Anyone who has a new Apple TV - I&#x27;ve built a simple trivia&#x2F;quiz app and am looking to get some feedback so I can figure out what needs improving.<p>I built it in my spare time and tried to cut it down to the most simple idea that was still really fun but I&#x27;d like to get some more opinions from actual users.<p>I&#x27;m still not 100% happy with the controls on the remote so if anyone has any suggestions for how to improve it I&#x27;m more than happy to have a go at implementing it<p>Unfortunately it&#x27;s quite hard to get feedback at the moment as no-one seems to be able to find apps on the Apple TV (you have to search for everything!) so it&#x27;s hard to know what to implement next<p>I&#x27;ve added some promo codes here (now I figured out how to do it) so you don&#x27;t have to spend 79p too :)<p>Search for:<p>60 Second Quiz<p>(although I think you currently have to redeem the codes on an iOS device or iTunes)<p>Promo codes:
Y69T7MWH6APE
3WLAFHW6PW3Y
RFLNK77A4AX3
Y7XTAKJ3EKLJ
A4P4J9LFK7PH
======
iamshariq
Any screenshots of the app?

~~~
jasoncabot
[http://imgur.com/a/VqNuw](http://imgur.com/a/VqNuw)

I've tried to keep a simple and clean design and just use subtle animations
for events

